# It looks like a trade or Yi Jianlian at #3



## o.iatlhawksfan

Somebody close to people in the Hawks front office are saying that Yi seems to be the favorite at 3, and they hope to get Jaravis at 11. Also believeit or not 2 players that are being thrown around in trade talks are Josh Childress, and ...JOSH SMITH. It seems that Marvin is pretty much untouchable. After reaching for Shelden last year, it seems like Bily doesn't want to do the samething, by reaching for someone like COnley. Although his first option is to trade the pick, he seems to be asking for alot, but after workouts, he thinks some team will pull the trigger. If not, then as of right now it looks like Yi is the pick at 3 and Jaravis at 11.


----------



## ATLien

If Atlanta takes Yi at 3 and/or trades Josh Smith, I'm done rooting for this team.


----------



## HKF

Trading Josh Smith so he becomes an all-star somewhere else next year? Nice. :wahmbulance: :frenchy: :greatjob:


----------



## HB

Its all about the money. Cant blame them, they need a fan favorite. Yi at least will get them on the TV and should bring some interest to that sorry team.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> If Atlanta takes Yi at 3 and/or trades Josh Smith, I'm done rooting for this team.



I doubt Smith gets traded, before Childress does.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Trade Marvin. Draft Wright & Critt.


----------



## ATLien

I'm just going to post what someone close to the Hawks organization posted on another message board, it seems pretty relevant to what The Hawks might be thinking.. (if this is against the rules, I will take it down)



> I posted this in another thread but I think it bears its own post to make sure its seen.
> 
> **I've heard from another source that Knight is asking for a lot for that pick because they believe they can find both a big man and point guard out of a trade and still have the 11th pick for BPA or a project center if Hawes is still there. The basic feeling is that at least one or two of the non-Oden/Durant kids is going to skyrocket before the draft and at least one team will be willing to bite the bullet to make sure they get "that guy".
> 
> Another source I heard said that Knight is personally as high on General Yi as he was on Gasol when BK was the Grizz GM and would have ZERO qualms with taking him at #3 and whoever the best point guard left is at #11 if the value is still there to justify the pick.**
> 
> If you recall I told you guys exactly when that conversation took place and what it was about thanks to my sources. I am definitely left with the impression that Knight is fine with setting pretty on drafting Yi at #3 or moving the pick if another team is willing to pay the price for it.
> 
> 
> I'll try and answer some of the questions posed to me:
> 
> 1. For obvious reasons I'm keeping the sources as close to the vest as possible. Knight would outright fire people for leaks and he has made that very clear to the entire front office. He has "us versus the world" mentality with both the media and the other teams. I have, to offer some details, three guys that usually talk to me either on phone or usually by email. Two of them date back to the Babcock era if that helps. One of them gets a kick out of giving out "news nuggets" as he calls them just to give the fans SOMETHING to talk about that is positive about the Hawks.
> 
> I also have to point out they aren't always right or sometimes disagree with each other.
> 
> 2. I think BK is trying very, very hard to bust some balls and get his "rep" back from last year. One of the sources hinted at this. Apparently the open secret the Hawks were drafting Shellhead drove Knight (and the Spirit) crazy and it flat-out made the franchise look bad. Knight has a hardass rep among NBA front offices and he wants to keep that.
> 
> Accordingly, Knight knows he has the plum spot in the draft. The two big names are off the board. Its everyone else who WOULD BE number one or number two in the draft that interests a hell of a lot of teams. Yi might be the #1 pick in any other draft for example. Knight knows that the workouts/camps prior to the draft always produces some guys that skyrocket in value and really get people wanting them. Knight now holds that card and he plans on using it.
> 
> 3. If I told you Knight wasn't that impressed by the point guards in this draft I would not be joking. He's either playing Conley as close to the vest as any draft pick (as one source said) just to keep a repeat of Shellhead or he's really serious about trading the pick and hoping a guy like Critt is there at #11.
> 
> 4. Knight sounds serious about General Yi.
> 
> 5. I would not be surprised at all if someone is traded and it sounds like its either Chill or (don't shoot me I'm just the messenger) or Smoove. If they take Yi he's going to play PF and it sounds like (this is my take) Marvin is almost a sacred cow to Knight and the Spirit.
> 
> 6. Everything is on the table. Knight needs a big trade or slam dunk draft to keep his job and to make the franchise relevant again. Don't be surprised if he's willing to let someone else take the chance on Yi or Conley at #3 and he moves the pick. Also don't be surprised if he simply takes who he thinks RIGHT NOW is the best player in Yi and just uses the #11 on a point if a guy like Critt is there (they all seemed to feel Knight was at least somewhat high on him) and we can draft him.
> 
> 7. I will try to keep you guys updated but these guys are immune to bribes. They dole out the scoop when they want knowing full well I'm rehashing it here on the internet. And frankly there are some things they say that I'm asked not to repeat so I do not.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I would be very very upset if they traded Josh Smith over Marvin Williams.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Seeing a frontcourt of Yi, Smith, and Marvin would actually be exciting, although we would need to get a vet PG, but thats what we can trade Chilldress for.


----------



## HB

I dont think they trade Smith. It just doesnt make any sense


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> I'm just going to post what someone close to the Hawks organization posted on another message board, it seems pretty relevant to what The Hawks might be thinking.. (if this is against the rules, I will take it down)
> 
> 
> I would be very very upset if they traded Josh Smith over Marvin Williams.



LOL that's where I got the info. Still I doubt Josh is traded, I bet Billy is asking for alot.


----------



## Diable

Marvin or Josh they could trade without hurting that team much.Ideally it would be better to play Smith at the three either way.The big problem is that noone is going to let go of a good point guard cheaply.You can get second tier guys,but you could also keep all the second tier guys you have and pray that one of them would emerge.

One thing I would look into is whether or not Sean Singletary intends to remain in the draft.He's not being rated very highly by your draft experts,but I believe he shall be taken somewhere at the end of the first round.If I were Atlanta I would not mind even a little taking him around 20 to 25 because I think he's an NBA ready point guard who step onto the court,take over the job and make the Hawks a better team instantly.Perhaps you could look into trading for the Bobcats' second first rounder and possibly getting Brevin Knight as well.Some people would tell you that 22 was too high for him,but I'd trust my team with Singletary a million years before I'd trust it with Crittendon or Acie Law


----------



## HB

I agree with Diable, Singletary is definitely an NBA ready poin and extremely underrated.


----------



## HKF

Josh has improved every single season in the NBA to the point that he is all-star caliber at the age of 21. Why would you trade him? It's like trading Al Jefferson now that he finally is capable of being an all-star big man. Dumb.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

HB said:


> Its all about the money. Cant blame them, they need a fan favorite. Yi at least will get them on the TV and should bring some interest to that sorry team.


Yi would not be good for the Atlanta fanbase. The Chinese population in Atlanta is very low (I think, I don't actually know). Yi would be good for a west coast team's fanbase, such as Seattle (but we'd pick Durant), or Sacramento, GS, LAL, and LAC (but he'd be gone by the time these teams pick).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

XMATTHEWX said:


> Trade Marvin. Draft Wright & Critt.


I like that. The Hawks miss out on Conley, but if Marvin can net them a PG, then that's good. Down the road, it's gonna be either Smith or Williams. I don't think Smith should play PF in the long run. He'd be limited to a Marion-type finisher. I think he has the potential to be more than that.


----------



## mediocre man

It makes so much sense for either Childress or Smith to come to Portland that I can't imagine one of them not being here next year. If I had to bet I would think Childress because he is a better character guy than Smith.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

mediocre man said:


> It makes so much sense for either Childress or Smith to come to Portland that I can't imagine one of them not being here next year. If I had to bet I would think Childress because he is a better character guy than Smith.



Damn you Portland fans are greedy!


EDIT: anyway's here's what Sekou said on the HAwks blog


> I asked as many personnel guys as I could what they thought the Hawks’ best option was and most everyone of them expressed reservations about the Hawks trading away those picks without a little more investigation. It’s still a bit murky as to who would be the best option at No. 3. Two people I asked with extensive knowledge of the international game swear that Yi Jianlian is the clear-cut No. 3 talent in this draft. But they also expressed some doubts as to whether the Hawks, and their style, would be the best fit.
> 
> Another well-informed personnel guy suggested that the Hawks don’t have the “guts” to take the third-best talent (Yi) because he’s such a mystery. He likened it to the year Dirk Nowitzki was pilfered from the Milwaukee Bucks in a draft day trade with Dallas (he didn’t say Yi was as good a prospect as Dirk, only that there was a similar mysteriousness about Dirk at this same stage of the process). Until I see Yi, I won’t dive off that cliff. But I have to admit I am sufficiently intrigued by this guy and how good he might be.


I heard Yi isn't goig to do anything until draft time, so he'll probably remain a mystery man.


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta doesn't have a good enough coaching staff to pick Yi. They are not good at developing young players. The only reason Josh Smith has become as good as he is now is because he is a very hard worker.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Atlanta doesn't have a good enough coaching staff to pick Yi. They are not good at developing young players. The only reason Josh Smith has become as good as he is now is because he is a very hard worker.



What do you think about Gasol? I would love to see Gasol here, we'll have two legit all-stars in Joe Johnson, and gasol, and a developing one in J.Smith. 

Still, I like Yi, from everything I read he seems to be the real deal.


----------



## ATLien

Pau wants out in Memphis. I don't think he would be happy going to another lottery team.

Everything I've read on Yi is negative. I don't want him. Period.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Pau wants out in Memphis. I don't think he would be happy going to another lottery team.
> 
> Everything I've read on Yi is negative. I don't want him. Period.



So who do you want...CONLEY?! Then who are we gonna pick with the 11th, with nothing but 3/4 avaliable, and nobody worth trading. Look at this.


http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=667273

they were doing a board-to-board mock draft, and when they got to the 11th pick, everyone was lost.


----------



## ATLien

Yeah, I want Conley. lol

It'sa pretty obvious if you ask me. He is the only player in this draft who can come in and make all of Atlanta's top players better.


----------



## mediocre man

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Damn you Portland fans are greedy!
> 
> 
> EDIT: anyway's here's what Sekou said on the HAwks blog
> 
> 
> I heard Yi isn't goig to do anything until draft time, so he'll probably remain a mystery man.




What in the world is greedy about my post? We need a SF, you have a ton of them. I didn't mention any names coming back to Atlanta even.


----------



## ATLien

Rumor is that Knight is really high on Crittenton. Damn! Looks like oiatl might get his wish. Knight is just going to ruin this team once again. Please FIRE ASAP!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

latest rumor now is that the hawks are really trying to move the #3 pick and draft Crittenton at 11. They are still very high on Yi, and if a trade doesn't satisfy them, than as of right now expect it to be Yi at 3 and Crittenton at 11. They are though still interested on Brandon Wright and Al Horford, but they know that those 2 are foward, and most likely they will have to trade on of the talented forwards.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Rumor is that Knight is really high on Crittenton. Damn! Looks like oiatl might get his wish. Knight is just going to ruin this team once again. Please FIRE ASAP!


Now we'll just have to trade the pick for gasol, or draft Wright or Yi, and this will be a successful draft.

EDIT:
Latest rumor has it, that Portland and Atlanta are still talking, and are trying to put a third team in to match the salarys, but a trade between the two and a third team could happen very soon. The trade is gonna include Zach Randolph and Jarret Jack for sure, and maybe either Josh Childress or Josh Smith.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I hear, Billy is settling with Wright, becuase Yi doesn't want to play for the hawks.


----------



## Burn

haha. Even in China they know not to get involved with the Hawks


----------



## ATLien

The draft is still almost 30 days away, isn't it? I doubt we'll know for a while who the Hawks will draft.


----------



## mediocre man

> Latest rumor has it, that Portland and Atlanta are still talking, and are trying to put a third team in to match the salarys, but a trade between the two and a third team could happen very soon. The trade is gonna include Zach Randolph and Jarret Jack for sure, and maybe either Josh Childress or Josh Smith.



This makes a ton of sense.

Childress or Smith to Portland

Jack and ? to Atlanta

Zach to Boston???

#5 and Ratliff to Portland


----------



## master8492

I will hestitate to watch the Hawks if they trade away my boy Josh Smith away!


----------



## ATLien

After Josh's tirade on Mike Woodson at the end of the year, you never know.. The Hawks don't seem to be saying he is off limits, like Portland has said with their two rookies from last year. I hope they don't trade him unless they can get a young post player like Jefferson or Aldridge.


----------



## Diable

I personally will trade anyone if it helps my team,but I wouldn't give up Smith unless I got someone who could really help me.


----------



## hroz

I would take Yi though Josh Smith should stay too.

Yi is the next best player dont be fooled.


----------



## HKF

Seeing Jarrett Jack come and 21 year old Josh Smith go out would be enough for me to go to Billy Knight's house and beat him like we were living in the Civil Rights era Alabama. This fool better not do something stupid like that. Woodson is not a good coach for goodness sake. Heck, at least Josh cares about winning.


----------



## ATLien

HKF said:


> Seeing Jarrett Jack come and 21 year old Josh Smith go out would be enough for me to go to Billy Knight's house and beat him like we were living in the Civil Rights era Alabama. This fool better not do something stupid like that. Woodson is not a good coach for goodness sake. Heck, at least Josh cares about winning.


:laugh:

ESPN is reporting that Yi Jianlian is only going to workout for certain teams (Golden State, Chicago, Los Angeles).. so you can probably cross him off the list now.

I know it's still early I'm starting to get the feeling the Hawks won't be picking at #3, or will be picking for someone else.. and that kinda scares me. Although I think Billy Knight has fared better in his trades than his drafts.

Al Horford measured in well (6'10" in shoes).. could he be a realistic possibility at three? I don't know how much upside he has, but he is very strong and tough, plays good defense, probably would not take years to develop.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

TheATLien said:


> :laugh:
> 
> ESPN is reporting that Yi Jianlian is only going to workout for certain teams (Golden State, Chicago, Los Angeles).. so you can probably cross him off the list now.


Robert Swift was drafted by the Sonics who never saw him work out. You never know.


----------



## Blazer Freak

:laugh: Oden/Aldridge/JSmoove/Roy/??

Yeah boiii


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: Oden/Aldridge/JSmoove/Roy/??
> 
> Yeah boiii


WTF!? J smoove isn't playing for ya'll!
Sekou Smith addressing the Josh Smith rumors.



> Some dope somewhere started a rumor about Josh Smith being on the trading block now that the Hawks have a couple of lottery picks and could be in position to “replace” him with the likes of Brandan Wright or Al Horford (or one of the other forward types in this draft).
> 
> Um, on a stupid scale ranging from 1 to 10, with 10 being stupid beyond reason, I’d say that’s close to 1,000. Let’s just do the math. Last I checked Josh Smith will make roughly $1.4 million for the 2007-08 season, making him arguably the NBA’s best bargain (when you consider his production). He won’t make as much money as the No. 3 or No. 11 pick this season. Did you hear me? This guy is the best bargain in the league.
> 
> Once you factor in that he’s a hometown kid, arguably the Hawks’ most recognizable face and box office draw (for whatever that’s worth), one of the league’s top two shot blockers at 21 and still has a ceiling that he’s nowhere close to touching as of yet, the idea of trading Smith now or anytime soon remains the absolute dumbest idea I’ve heard since … how about forever.
> 
> Does he have some quirks in his personality that need to be worked out? Sure. Does he need to mature and develop some post moves (so he’ll stop leaning on an outside shot that is streaky at best)? Absolutely.
> 
> But if you think there’s a player available in this draft besides Greg Oden that can provide as much bang for the buck as Smith will this season, you need to grab a roll of Bounty and clean off your Coke bottle glasses. Seriously, get the idea of Josh Smith being traded completely out of your mind. It’s foolishness and should not be discussed seriously beyond right now.


----------



## ATLien

:laugh: Go Sekou! Best beat writer in the NBA hands down.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

The Hawks went to Cali, to see Yi's private workout, I think Billy wuill fall in love with this kid and take him third, and he isn't competing against anyone. He also said he'd play anywhere. Still Sekou was on his blog saying that he thinks one if not both pick will be traded for veteren help, and that the Bobcats might be interested in Crittenton.


----------



## ATLien

We'll see.. it looks like it's down to three players: Yi Jianlian, Brandan Wright, and Al Horford.

Wright and Horford are scheduled to workout in Atlanta, I hope it's against each other and not on seperate days.

Yi Jianlian isn't going to work out against any of the other prospects which sucks, hard to tell how really good he actually is.

My order of preference right now would be Horford, then Yi, then Wright. I honestly wouldn't be devestated with any of those picks, they all seem like they might turn out good. The only thing that could possibly ruin draft day is if Josh Smith is traded.


----------



## Zuca

No news on Conley? Is he expected to drop to #11?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> We'll see.. it looks like it's down to three players: Yi Jianlian, Brandan Wright, and Al Horford.
> 
> Wright and Horford are scheduled to workout in Atlanta, I hope it's against each other and not on seperate days.
> 
> Yi Jianlian isn't going to work out against any of the other prospects which sucks, hard to tell how really good he actually is.
> 
> My order of preference right now would be Horford, then Yi, then Wright. I honestly wouldn't be devestated with any of those picks, they all seem like they might turn out good. The only thing that could possibly ruin draft day is if Josh Smith is traded.



from what I hear Yi is the front-runner. Here's a good video of Yi, blocking shots, shooting threes, fade away jumpers, he looks like the real deal!

http://www.56.com/u15/v_MTQzNDY1NTY.html


----------



## ATLien

Yeah, maybe. I guess Billy Knight isn't much concerned with the "safe pick" and is going who he feels in his heart is the best talent on the board. I don't know if this is a smart move for him with so much on the line.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Bernie Mullen the CEO of the Hawks was on the radio and this is a recap of what was going on.



> Bernie Mullins was on 680the fan this morning with his Breakfast with Bernie Weekly Spot. Here is what he said about Yi during the interview:
> 
> 1. Billy, Woodson,Fitzsimmons (Assistant GM), and marketing people witnessed Yi's workout in LA as reported by Sekou
> 
> 2. Hawks staff was really impressed and blown away by Yi's workout. Bernie stated that according to BK and Woody Yi is a "legitimate 7'0 prospect". Bernie claimed that he was the real deal, but admitted that it would be a risk for the Hawks
> 
> 3. Joe Johnson has vouched for Yi after seeing him play live during the Olympics. Bernie stated that Yi went for 15pts and 7 rebounds against Dwight Howard and company during the Olympic Games last summer.
> 
> 4. Bernie did not say that Yi was the pick but stated that they will make a final decision once they brought players in the week of the 20th to meet current players and coaches in person. The tone of his voice indicated that they are seriously thinking about Yi unless they get a great trade offer (e.g. Aldridge)
> 
> 
> Unless Horford or Brandon Wright have an outstanding workout, Yi will be a hawk. The Hawks can offer him the biggest contract with the 3rd pick. Additionally, Yi is reportedly into Hip Hop culutre. What better place to be regarding Hip Hop than Atlanta.


Looks like he's gonna be the pick. Hopefully he's as good as advertise.


----------



## ATLien

Maybe BBB.net poster Yao Mania will grace us with his presence if Yi is the pick.


----------



## rainman

I think their glut of forwards there is going to steer them in a differant direction. It seems Yi's handlers want him in certain markets, possibly Chicago or even LA. Wouldnt be surprised if the Lakers moved Bynum to Atlanta for that pick, just a hunch. Dont see Yi eventually landing in Atlanta.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

rainman said:


> I think their glut of forwards there is going to steer them in a differant direction. It seems Yi's handlers want him in certain markets, possibly Chicago or even LA. Wouldnt be surprised if the Lakers moved Bynum to Atlanta for that pick, just a hunch. Dont see Yi eventually landing in Atlanta.



Yi said he'd play anywhere. The Hawks can get Yi, vaulable time, but they'll have to move Childress, unfortuntly.


----------



## ATLien

Bynum for #3? I hope not.


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> Bynum for #3? I hope not.


Bynum and the 19th pick? still gives you guys two 1st rounders to address that pg situation.


----------



## Diable

I have absolutely no idea how good Yi is,but I have a hard time believing anyone would take him at three based on the available information.The guy is an International Man of Mystery and I can't imgaine anyone takes him very high unless they are seeing a lot more than we are.I could see him sliding a long way personally


----------



## LeroyJames

Teams have international scouts, they've been scouting him for a few years. He's a mystery to fans, but teams have been doing their homework. Ainge even said they've watched 12 full games of Yi.


----------



## rainman

Diable said:


> I have absolutely no idea how good Yi is,but I have a hard time believing anyone would take him at three based on the available information.The guy is an International Man of Mystery and I can't imgaine anyone takes him very high unless they are seeing a lot more than we are.I could see him sliding a long way personally



He was over here when he was like 16 for a Nike camp, shortly after that he was over for the hoopsummit game, played in the world championships for his national team and has had most of his playoff games on the NBA network, besides in this day and age people have the luxury of the internet. And you want to say you dont know how a team could take him based on available info? be serious ok.


----------



## hobojoe

I think the first thing anybody considering Yi needs to do is figure out his real age. There's been a lot of disputing how old he actually is, 19 or 22. Big difference there.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Pick Brandan Wright! Yi is almost 22 years old.. Wright is just 19.


----------



## ATLien

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Pick Brandan Wright! Yi is almost 22 years old.. Wright is just 19.


That's supposed to be a good thing? lol


----------



## rainman

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Pick Brandan Wright! Yi is almost 22 years old.. Wright is just 19.



Yi is either 19 or 22, not almost anything. I guess i would ask if he were 22 why didnt he declare a couple of years ago?


----------



## BigMac

Yi and Smith in the same frontcourt would be great.:clap: I hope they do draft Yi with the 3rd pick.


----------



## rainman

I guess the choices would be something along the lines of;

Yi/Horford
Crittendon

Duhon
Hawes/Noah/Splitter
Crittendon


Conley
Splitter/Jason Smith

I'd go with the middle one


----------



## ATLien

I'd go with the first one.

My personal preference would be Horford, Jack.

While I like Duhon, I think Noah Hawes and them are nothing but stiffs. Duhon seems like really ****ty value for the third pick.


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> I'd go with the first one.
> 
> My personal preference would be Horford, Jack.
> 
> While I like Duhon, I think Noah Hawes and them are nothing but stiffs. Duhon seems like really ****ty value for the third pick.



Noah probably would have gone 2nd last year and Hawes probably top 3 next year, i'd hardly call them stiffs but i respect your opinion.


----------



## master8492

Hawes is probably a stiff with his 26 inch vertical. Noah, on the other hand, is probably not with his 37 inch vertical.


----------



## ATLien

rainman said:


> Noah probably would have gone 2nd last year and Hawes probably top 3 next year, i'd hardly call them stiffs but i respect your opinion.


No you are probably right, but Atlanta got real lucky jumping into the top three and to just come away with it with Chris Duhon or Andrew Bynum, that just doesn't excite me a whole lot to be honest. I think it's important for Atlanta to not take any projects (Wright, Yi) and find some players who can make big impact. It's time for the Hawks to get out of the cellar and make the Suns pick in 2008 as low as possible, and if that doesn't happen then heads will be rolling.


----------



## ATLien

Can we rule out Brandan Wright? 6'9 200 lbs. power forward, did not display good strength at his measurements.

I hope we don't take Yi with his empty gym workouts. Billy said he's not a project, but I don't believe him.

Horford makes sense. Big man, NBA ready, fills a need.


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> Can we rule out Brandan Wright? 6'9 200 lbs. power forward, did not display good strength at his measurements.
> 
> I hope we don't take Yi with his empty gym workouts. Billy said he's not a project, but I don't believe him.
> 
> Horford makes sense. Big man, NBA ready, fills a need.


I like Horford and would pencil him in for most teams but you just took Shelden Williams last year give him time to see what he can do. This team needs to take a major leap as you eluded to. I'd definitely move that first pick and try to bring a Pau Gasol in there and while i was at it try to get fellow countryman Calderon from Toronto,(i know that's been kicked around). Going into next season with a core of the two i just mentioned plus Joe Johnson and Josh Smith i think would excite a lot of people, not more rookies.


----------



## ATLien

Oh most definately they should try to bring Gasol in. That would be really great. I don't know if Atlanta would have enough to give to Toronto for Jose after trading for Gasol though. Anyways, Jose seems better suited for an offense that runs up and down the floor and Atlanta doesn't really want to do that.


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> Oh most definately they should try to bring Gasol in. That would be really great. I don't know if Atlanta would have enough to give to Toronto for Jose after trading for Gasol though. Anyways, Jose seems better suited for an offense that runs up and down the floor and Atlanta doesn't really want to do that.


My recollection was that Spain wasnt an up and down team and he seemed to do quite well there, Wasnt the rumor Childress for Calderon and you could move the 3rd and 11th pick for Pau and filler.


----------



## ATLien

The rumor I heard was Childress, #3 and #11. But according to Memphis fans, they want Smith not Childress. I want to win the lottery, but that ain't happening either.


----------



## E.H. Munro

TheATLien said:


> The rumor I heard was Childress, #3 and #11. But according to [strike] Memphis [/strike] Toronto fans, they want Smith not Childress. [strike] I want to win the lottery, but that ain't happening either [/strike] And as far as they're concerned, we'd still be getting Calderon on the cheap.


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> The rumor I heard was Childress, #3 and #11. But according to Memphis fans, they want Smith not Childress. I want to win the lottery, but that ain't happening either.



actually it's Childress, #3, and a filler, Billy doesn't want to move the #11th pick. They wanted Josh Smith, Childress, #3, and 11th.


----------



## ATLien

lol @ ehmunro.

oiatl, I would part with the #11 pick easy no problemo as long as we are keeping Smoove.


----------



## rainman

Talk about confusing, who's smoove by the way?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

rainman said:


> Talk about confusing, who's smoove by the way?



Josh Smith


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I had a dream the Josh Smith was traded. I'm serious.

I hope my dreams don't come true.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

Survey: I'm from Portland, so I truly want to know if the following trade would be agreeable with any of you in ATL:

Portland sends Jack + Lafrentz + the #17 pick (via a proposed trade between Portland and New Jersey whereby NJ's #17 pick would come back to ATL in my proposed trade with you guys) for your #11 + Marvin Williams + filler if necessary.

Thanks for the input! Appreciated.


----------



## ATLien

I don't think I would like that trade very much. Last week we were talking on the Portland forum about Jack for #11 (which I'm cool with), but this just adds Marvin for Lafrentz + #17 which is bad bad bad for Atlanta.


----------

